# Basic Commands and Dealings with Nagini.



## NaginiGator (Jul 4, 2014)

As I stated in introductions, Nagini is a 50% Viz 50% Catahoula, so things may be different for her due to her mix. I wanted to post what we face here and what training we have used thus far. 

We got Nagini at 7 wks old her kinda falling into my lap. She is a good puppy but she as all puppies do have their issues. I have been fortunate enough to work at a Dog Day care and my bestfriend/manager is a trainer. We have been working with position reinforcement and redircting behavior to work with her. Here are a list of things she has gotten to and issues we are working on. 

As for commands and fun stuff: 

Sit
Down
Stand
Curtsie/bow
Do a barrel roll/ roll over
Drop it
Leave it
Front (which is come to me and sit infront of me) 
Automatic sits (When she wants my attention, is getting pet, getting anything in default she sits down, so no jumping allowed.)
Touch (Touch my fingers) 
And finally her favorite to do, Somersaults!

There are some other things we have addressed, such as her uncanny want to attack and latch onto feet shoes on or not. (That had to be worked on quickly) and some over correction issues she has. 

I will post more to come as well as updates!


----------



## rudywhite (Jul 5, 2014)

I am new to this forum and have a new V that I could really use help with. We got Rudy three weeks ago and he is 3 months old today. He is my second V. We lost our 9 1-2 year old to prostrate cancer on Halloween . :'( As most V owners would say, he truly was the best dog ever. )
10 years ago when we brought out V home(Jackson), We were so busy because we had two boys at home(14 & 10) that I didn't have time to search all over the Internet to find which method worked best for training Jackson. What ever type of training my family did must have worked because other than the normal V things( stealing food off of counters and being really spoiled) he was a great, trust worthy dog.
I need any advice and help I can get as I worry if I am training rudy right . I believe in the positive training with rewards( am a teacher trained in behavior modification ).
But I have read so any conflicting information in how to train your V and if you don't do it right they will
Control you!! Rudy knows sit, shake, stay( somewhat) come(not always with consistency or in a timely manner ), no, nap time, potty, outside and am 
Working on fetch( weird our Jackson loved to play fetch and didn't have to teach him with a ball, Rudy not so much a ball , but will retrieve his toys ). 
He has sort of a teen anger attitude of I will do what "mom" says when I want and if I do t want then she can chase me. My biggest area of concern is to get him to be gentle with my grand daughters , who are 3 and 15 months . The 3 year old was working with him yesterday but he nips too much and jumps up on them. The 15 month old is so little and he is much stronger than her. They are going to watch him for a week and in August and I would really like to have him in better control by then. I guess I not really sure he gets NO means no and not hair for that second. I was so impressed with what Nagini can do that I was hoping you could give me advice or suggestion. Thanks for your help. 
Donna


----------

